

Toledo-area water advisory – Microcystin found in samples - whitehat2k9
http://www.toledoblade.com/local/2014/08/02/City-of-Toledo-issues-do-no-drink-water-advisery.html

======
rdtsc
Interesting, seems rather important and big news.

Currently (22:39 EST) no mention of this on major news sites:

Let's see what they have:

* CNN: "Lt. Goldin killed in battle, Israel says" \-- really CNN? Here is a major US city declaring water emergency today and they are putting in bold on the front page the name of some Israeli soldier I don't care about.

* CNBC: "Trek Bicycles has managed to hold onto some domestic production. Inside their Wisconsin headquarters." company makes something in US. Kind of good, at last US related. Still not sure if it trumps water emergency in a major city.

* Fox: "Libertarians could cause problems for Republicans in key Senate races" \-- top story. But buried down below the scroll line in small font: "Ohio city tells residents not to drink the water". That that is something at least.

Meanwhile on [http://www.reddit.com/r/news/](http://www.reddit.com/r/news/)
this is top story with 4600+ upvotes. Granted there are stupid comments at the
start of the thread. But also plenty of discussion about what the problem is,
how it started, what to do if you drank the water.

I don't know, I just kind of thought it is an interesting study in what media
thinks is important for people to know and what people actually want to know.

~~~
ars
I heard about it first on cnn.com - it's not the top story, but it is on the
front page.

It's not really major national news because everyone expects it to last only a
short time, i.e. a non-issue for everyone else.

If it lasted a few days it would rapidly rise.

~~~
dengar007
Not entirely apples-to-apples but there was water contamination in west
virginia earlier this year and it was over 5 days before water drinkable again
(that was due to a spill though and not algae).

------
EarthLaunch
HN always sinks the threads I find interesting, here's this same subject from
earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125881)

------
ars
If you are affected by this, a regular carbon filter is effective in cleaning
the water. Make sure it's not an old (used up) filter.

Paper/poly/string filters will do nothing.

